# KREISEL DXD12012



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*KEN KREISEL DXD12012​*







*Specifications* 



*Driver Configuration*
DUAL PUSH-PULL 12” HIGH VELOCITY DEEP BASS DRIVERS

*Typical in Room Frequency Response*
10 Hz - 200 Hz

*Variable Phase Adjustment*
0 to 180 degrees

*Variable Low Pass Filter*
Range: 40Hz - 160Hz at 12db per Octave

*Variable Bass Level*
with Switched Fixed Calibrated REFERENCE LEVEL Setting

*Variable Low Pass*
Filter Bypass Switch

*Auto On/Off switch*
Only operates when using the RCA inputs

*Unbalanced RCA LFE/Line Inputs *
2

*Impedance for Unbalanced RCA Inputs*
8k Ohms

*Balanced XLR Input *
1

*Impedance for Balanced XLR Inputs*
30k Ohms

*Impedance for XLR Input connected unbalanced from Pin 2 to Ground*
15k Ohms




*Manufacturers Published Measurements*
*N/A*

*Frequency Response*









*Max Output Before Compression* 









*Spectral Decay*









*Group Delay*









*Waterfall*









*Spectrogram*









*Harmonic Distortion*










*Click the Methods button for the REW notes from each individual frequency*


*Measurement Methods* 



*10 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 74.0 dB
Distortion at 10.1 Hz, -44.4 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 10.7420 %
THD+N 39.7320 %
2nd harmonic 5.1376%
3rd harmonic 5.0035%
4th harmonic 2.7512%
5th harmonic 3.4434%
6th harmonic 5.5713%
7th harmonic 2.1200%
8th harmonic 2.5218%
9th harmonic 1.6246%


*12 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 84.6 dB
Distortion at 12.8 Hz, -35.0 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 10.4692 %
THD+N 60.6661 %
2nd harmonic 7.0706%
3rd harmonic 6.2397%
4th harmonic 2.1795%
5th harmonic 2.1723%
6th harmonic 3.2114%
7th harmonic 0.5728%
8th harmonic 0.5872%
9th harmonic 0.4726%


*16 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 89.8 dB
Distortion at 16.1 Hz, -28.7 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 11.7064 %
THD+N 41.9574 %
2nd harmonic 6.7125%
3rd harmonic 3.4047%
4th harmonic 7.3811%
5th harmonic 2.0016%
6th harmonic 1.0939%
7th harmonic 1.2754%
8th harmonic 4.3192%
9th harmonic 0.6528%

*20 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 93.1 dB
Distortion at 20.2 Hz, -25.1 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 9.8016 %
THD+N 34.6825 %
2nd harmonic 9.1838%
3rd harmonic 3.1645%
4th harmonic 0.6328%
5th harmonic 1.0779%
6th harmonic 0.3053%
7th harmonic 0.1788%
8th harmonic 0.0870%
9th harmonic 0.1401%

*25 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 97.3 dB
Distortion at 24.9 Hz, -20.9 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 9.0924 %
THD+N 36.0091 %
2nd harmonic 8.2895%
3rd harmonic 3.6607%
4th harmonic 0.6035%
5th harmonic 0.3948%
6th harmonic 0.1061%
7th harmonic 0.1216%
8th harmonic 0.0525%
9th harmonic 0.0853%

*31.5 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 101.2 dB
Distortion at 31.6 Hz, -16.5 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 9.4170 %
THD+N 17.0989 %
2nd harmonic 8.4792%
3rd harmonic 3.7764%
4th harmonic 0.1964%
5th harmonic 1.2278%
6th harmonic 0.4650%
7th harmonic 0.5773%
8th harmonic 0.3888%
9th harmonic 0.5240%

*40 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 105.7 dB
Distortion at 39.7 Hz, -12.0 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 3.4222 %
THD+N 3.9127 %
2nd harmonic 3.3075%
3rd harmonic 0.4010%
4th harmonic 0.4900%
5th harmonic 0.5257%
6th harmonic 0.2042%
7th harmonic 0.1576%
8th harmonic 0.0886%
9th harmonic 0.1417%

*50 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 107.2 dB
Distortion at 49.8 Hz, -10.4 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 2.3462 %
THD+N 2.9802 %
2nd harmonic 2.0348%
3rd harmonic 0.9028%
4th harmonic 0.5299%
5th harmonic 0.3935%
6th harmonic 0.2403%
7th harmonic 0.2062%
8th harmonic 0.0843%
9th harmonic 0.0805%

*63 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 108.2 dB
Distortion at 63.3 Hz, -9.5 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 2.3555 %
THD+N 3.1087 %
2nd harmonic 1.8756%
3rd harmonic 0.5856%
4th harmonic 1.0707%
5th harmonic 0.7192%
6th harmonic 0.0496%
7th harmonic 0.1398%
8th harmonic 0.0368%
9th harmonic 0.0243%


*80 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 108.0 dB
Distortion at 80.1 Hz, -9.7 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 1.2993 %
THD+N 2.3613 %
2nd harmonic 0.5828%
3rd harmonic 0.9500%
4th harmonic 0.5700%
5th harmonic 0.3306%
6th harmonic 0.0523%
7th harmonic 0.0143%
8th harmonic 0.0661%
9th harmonic 0.0671%


----------

